# A great bark removing tool



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, I discovered how useful this little tool actually is at removing bark from a video I watched on youtube. Times when
I use a knife I end up with little blade nicks in the wood you have to sand out afterwards. This tool really cuts down
on that problem and quite often afterwards you don't even need to sand pieces.
Once the bark and the underbark are scraped away the blade just skims over the sapwood, most often it won't bite in
and destroy sapwood especially when green.
Try it, you'll be surprised.

sean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a paint scraper.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i use a cabinet scraper works really well


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Auto Body Filler files work wonders on removing bark.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

There you go, variety of tools used by people to debark, cool! Hrawk does that tool slide smoothly over the sapwood once the bark
is removed or do you have to watch for scoring?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I have used a wire wheel brush on a variable speed grinder. It works great.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

use a combination wire brush scraper


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

i use an old file, works well


----------

